# A very, very, very sophisticated router table !



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,

My friend Champy has made a router table very, very, very sophisticated. You can see at this address.
You've never seen such a table

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/clic.php3?url=Docs/Champy_Tool001.pdf

Cheers

Santé


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Goodness I could never run that, you got to be smarter then what you are trying to operate and I am not!!!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree with Jerry, Why overcomplicate a simple device to route stock by configuring a beast like that. Waste of time IMO.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Sante',
A work of art. 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Well it certainly looks interesting, and here I thought that I went over the top with overkill on shop made tools, not like that I don't. I would almost think that jigs and fixtures could be built that would accomplish every function of this Rubik's Cube in a lot less time than it took to build it and at a whole lot less cost.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Daniel, what a "table" and what a presentation, however, as others have suggested, it's far too complex for the average wood-working hobbyist, once built, it takes away most of the skill and ingenuity that we hobbyists are noted for.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Daniel:

Is your friend Champy an engineer? Or a mad scientist?

Others:

Sure, the design is way overcomplicated and probably would not be entertained by any of us mere mortals. However, maybe there are features of Champy's table that one might like to use in one's design, either as is or modified for one's needs. Let's not stifle creativity, please?

Cassandra
Devil's Advocate In Training


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Santé

All I can say is wow,,,I took at look at the PDF file and said what a night mare one needs a 500 page manual to run it,,,it's like getting into a F16 and say OK fly it ..it would take all day long just to find the start button...


===========



Santé said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My friend Champy has made a router table very, very, very sophisticated. You can see at this address.
> You've never seen such a table
> ...


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree that this is a very complicated endeavor, but I suspect that it was the challenge of building it, as much as anything that drove Champy to make it.
Sometimes it's the journey, and not the destination, that is the true reward. 
Very impressive and well done!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Agreed, Tim! To the journey, and all it can teach us!

Cassandra


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Well, I have to agree with many here. My big question is What does Champy do, and what does He plan on making? I would love to have a mind like that. I noticed that the table moves away from the tool. Is that for the sake of removing the router, or the Bit? I want to thank You for posting it. I will have to think what I can to mine to make it more challenging


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

tdublyou said:


> I agree that this is a very complicated endeavor, but I suspect that it was the challenge of building it, as much as anything that drove Champy to make it.
> Sometimes it's the journey, and not the destination, that is the true reward.
> Very impressive and well done!


What a beautiful definition! That is exactly right!

For BobJ,
could not you rather he was a pilot of F16 (military :sarcasticilot, I am sure, F16, not quite sure!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Daniel

I have a mate or two that are pilots and they just don't think like most people do ..
more like Engineers that drive me nuts..like 6 knobs/buttons to get the wheels down hahahaha..and a 20 pages manual do to that.. LOL...at one time I hired a pilot for the shop and he could not drop his pants without a manual.. hahahaha.. drove me nuts..I ask him one day to rebuild a small carb.and it took him 5 days to do it.. it was right but 5 days on a 20min.job..  drove me nuts...LOL, I think he wanted to re engineer the carb.and to write a manual how to do it...I said that's great put in back on the machine and fire it up and collect the 25.oo bucks for the job..O by the way here's your pink slip..  


========



Santé said:


> What a beautiful definition! That is exactly right!
> 
> For BobJ,
> could not you rather he was a pilot of F16 (military :sarcasticilot, I am sure, F16, not quite sure!)


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Santé
> 
> All I can say is wow,,,I took at look at the PDF file and said what a night mare one needs a 500 page manual to run it,,,it's like getting into a F16 and say OK fly it ..it would take all day long just to find the start button...
> 
> ...


Get me on that plane!! Shoot, I'll gladly sit there and look for the start button!

Whoa, bogeys at 2 O'clock....


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi friends

My mate Santé gave you a link to see my new router table (third one...).
I'll take pleasure to answer to all your questions (with my 'poor' english)

Just a few words to introduce myself. I'm 50, retired french figther pilot (Jaguar, Mirage...) and not an engineer at all. I don't like sophisticated systems, but I appreciate 'confort' and 'easy job'.
When young, I had technical studies. Now, I like to create machines, just for fun and personal use. 
Some people think I'm crazy. Hmm, not false ! Actually, as I can't paint, I can't sing, I can't perform any art, I take pleasure on this way... 

I sincerely hope you'll find some ideas for your own future router table with this project...

Two following folders will come in a few weeks on our website, in order to show this machine in use and to explain some technical issues.
If a nice human translator accept to help me, I shall put theses files on line in english too.

Best regards, Champy




Don't forget to drink one glass (or two...) of Bordeaux wine every day. Mandatory to stay in good health ! :dance3:


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Champy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My mate Santé gave you a link to see my new router table (third one...).
> I'll take pleasure to answer to all your questions (with my 'poor' english)
> ...


 
Very interesting looking machine. I'd sure like to see what it can do. Here's what I use to translate - it works pretty good: Google Translate


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Another way at looking at this table is that it encompasses all of the jig technology that everyone on this forum finds so appealing. I daresay that if any of we newbies tried to comprehend every jig that the veterans have designed, used, or at least seen over the years, we would find that complete set just as daunting.

It would be interesting to see it in use, that's for sure!

Bob


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Champy's invention...*

A thorough explanation of the philosophy behind his router table:

Rube Goldberg machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can see the router table in use at a recent trade show in Atlanta:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rube_goldberg_machine.jpg

(just kidding!)

:lol:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the community Champy. Any friend of Santes (Daniel) has to be a friend of ours.


----------



## christian101 (Sep 7, 2010)

great work


----------



## Billedis (Apr 25, 2010)

*bordeaux*



Champy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My mate Santé gave you a link to see my new router table (third one...).
> I'll take pleasure to answer to all your questions (with my 'poor' english)
> ...


I can't quite figure out the machine, but I agree on at least 2 glasses of Bordeaux every day. Bill


----------



## timandsallyg (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Champy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My mate Santé gave you a link to see my new router table (third one...).
> I'll take pleasure to answer to all your questions (with my 'poor' english)
> ...


A big welcome to you Champy ! Thank you for joining us. I loved your design. The bascule fascinated me.

By the way, I know your area. I've been to some good parties there ! The oysters at Arcachon, the old monastery at St.Emilion where we danced all night ! You come from a wonderful region.

Salut!

Peter


----------



## Aquadan005 (Sep 11, 2010)

Champy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> My mate Santé gave you a link to see my new router table (third one...).
> I'll take pleasure to answer to all your questions (with my 'poor' english)
> ...


Alas, I feel even translated in to english I'd be hard pressed to make a machine such as this let alone any reasonable facsimile thereof. However; I applaud your style, your attention to detail and most of all your dedication to craftsmanship! Well done Champy :yes4:


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done Champy! This project is remarkable. 
I am puzzled by some comments though. Why not over-complicate our projects, unless you are selling your time for money and trying to make a living off of your tools and skills, of course.
I suspect we all take pride in our endeavors mostly because we did not do them the quickest, easiest way - we did them to challenge our skills and ablilities. I would say Champy has climbed this mountain of his own design - because he could. That is the reward all of us splinter makers seek. I hope Champy can enjoy some of the admiration expressed by those of us who recognize adn apreciate the mountain climbers.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

almosta7ftr said:


> Well done Champy! This project is remarkable.
> I am puzzled by some comments though. Why not over-complicate our projects, unless you are selling your time for money and trying to make a living off of your tools and skills, of course.
> I suspect we all take pride in our endeavors mostly because we did not do them the quickest, easiest way - we did them to challenge our skills and ablilities. I would say Champy has climbed this mountain of his own design - because he could. That is the reward all of us splinter makers seek. I hope Champy can enjoy some of the admiration expressed by those of us who recognize adn apreciate the mountain climbers.


Well said Dirk, thank you:sold:


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

After looking again, it doesn't seem all that complicated; it just has a lot of features. From what I can tell, the main table (i.e. in vertical router mode) slides left-right and in and in-out. Both the (vertical mode) fence iand router lift are motorized and have manual adjustmernt capability as well (i.e. fine tuning). I believe that there are also stop blocks to set the left-right movement of the table.

In addition to all this, the entire table can be tilted 90° to make a horizontal router. In this mode, the motorized fence is now the motorized table (horizontal mode table is attached to the vertical mode fence). In addition, the router can now tilted between 90° and 45° (I don't know if this is possible in vertical mode).

So, bottom line, it's not really that complicated to use. I imagine that the slidng table is a nice feature; just clamp the workpiece down and slide the whole table. This is actually similar to a (European style) slidng table saw, which is what is duplicated with a table saw sled.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I like your table very much, it takes the router table to a new level. If you ever get your document translated to english. I love to look at it again.

Good job.


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi from Bordeaux

I thank you for friendly and nice remarks.

RJM60 explained the overall functions very well (not easy for me, as it's not my language...).
This tool seems complicated... But it is not ! 

Shortly. The table can be used as a flat classical one, in horizontal config. In this case, the router can be tilted from 0 to 45°. With a straight milling bilt, we can cut from 0° to 45°.
When the table is tilted in vertical config, the router can cut from 45° to 90°.
This is the unique new idea (and I'm not sure I'm the precursor...)

I made all the remaining accessories because I'm lazy, I like comfort and security. :lazy:
- Cross tables
- Motorized setups
- Integrated measuring
- Additional tricks...

I'm working on a small video to show in details how this table works, but I'm not Spielberg and not a good actor :sad: So it will take some weeks to end.
I intend to put english subtitles. 
I shall certaintly ask for some help at this time...

Just to wait, here's an old and short movie, made during the building of the table.
I'm not allowed to put URL from now, but here's the link :
'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHEOeghu4Mw'
Just copy and paste it (without quotes) in your internet browser.

I wish you'll get nice wooden chips

CU
Champy


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi again

My previous message has not yet been online (mod's accept), but I can give you an english version of Champytool 2 document.

You just have to connect to our site at this adress :
'http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr' (write it without quotes in your favourite internet browser)

In the main page left brown panel, click on 'Techniques'.
Then, in the same panel, click on 'Défonçage' (which means 'Router use' in french).

In the following list, choose the folder speaking of 'Champytool 2' (first one at this time), and click on 'English translation' to download the pdf document.

Best regards, Champy :dance3:


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Champy said:


> Hi from Bordeaux
> 
> I thank you for friendly and nice remarks.
> 
> ...


very nice! all you need to do now is start production of them and sell them for a few bucks a piece and you'll make the forum members really happy!.


----------



## Paul Sonnichsen (Oct 3, 2010)

Very sophisticated router table, any chance your friend Champy has more detailed plans available? Thanks Paul


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Soon...*

Hi all.

I work on my video and I hope it will soon be online... (More difficult than making a router table... )
First one will be in french, but I intend to make the english translation on the run.

Please, just give me some days to finalize it.

Dear Paul, plans are made with Google Sketchup V7 and the file size is about 18 Megabytes. So I can't send it by email :sad:.
Plans link will soon be available for download on our site : 'www.LesCopeaux.asso.fr', chapter 'Techniques', then 'Défonçage'.

CU
Best regards, Champy


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Champy said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I work on my video and I hope it will soon be online... (More difficult than making a router table... )
> First one will be in french, but I intend to make the english translation on the run.
> ...


if you want, you could use this site ShutUPload.com - The easiest and quickest way to upload files that never expire! you upload the files there, and post the link to the files where you want, the good thing about this particular filehost is the files never get deleted, unlike many others..


----------



## Stainlessman (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, the table seems very complicated to those of us who have never envisioned its likely many uses, but remember this, when Champy designed and built it, he clearly had a useful purpose in mind for each feature he included. I'm very impressed with this piece of equipment. Nevertheless, there IS something to be said for the genius it takes to simplify the complicated. Can anyone say "Rube Goldberg?"


----------



## ThadT (Jul 5, 2010)

Check out his other videos and machines, the oscillating sander is awesome. I don't think i'd ever get anything done If I attempted or had to build machines when I need them. VERY impressive.

"http://www.youtube.com/user/CCHAMPY33#p/u/9/4w6eFNav7gA


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your welcome and your comments.

My aim is not to be the best in the world with this router table or anything like that.
My time is behind me now... and I don't want to be the richest guy in the cemetary of my village. :sarcastic:

I just had some ideas to simplify woodworking and I thought of "How to be easier, more accurate and more confortable" :Lazy2:
I hope some of you will get some ideas in this project... (freely, of course !) 

For my future video, I intend to use 'Youtube' for a quick access, but a movie with better quality will be available for download on our website.

Anyway, I have some problems to translate technical parts and features in english.
I will put a list (with pictures) here, just to be sure of using the right words in my comments...

Thanks all and CU

Best regards, Champy


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Stainlessman said:


> ... Nevertheless, there IS something to be said for the genius it takes to simplify the complicated. Can anyone say "Rube Goldberg?"


Don't you mean complicate the simple?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like it, it looks like you did a great job with it. I like that you can change the angle of the router, that really takes the possibilities to another level!


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

If it works for him, bravo on the work involved.


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

*News...*

Hi all

The video showing my router table is on the final step (not easy... but it comes)

As I'm not particularly fond of video, I had another 'mechanic' idea, in order to read the height of the bit on the top of the table.
I wanted to display it on a digital counter (more handy than to bend below the table during each setup to see the measurement...). 

For this, I made a home made 'wheel coding'. I will add this system on the axis which commands the rising of the router in a few weeks...

Each turn of the command axis moves the router with 2 mm up or down. So I made a plastic circle with 20 holes, in order to get a 1/10 mm acuracy.
I read the holes with a 'fork sensor' (sorry, I don't know the english name). The information is transmitted to a digital counter which increments or decrements. So the bit height will be displayed with 1/10 mm steps on the table.
(acurate enough for woodworking...).

The digital counter (Velleman's kit ref K8035) is about 40 € (with its plastic box) and the 'fork sensor' is only 1 € (ref TCST 2103)...

In the following movie, I first show that a flat stick (with holes in it) can be 'read' with a 'fork sensor'. After, I made an experimental assembly with a circle, just to test the accuracy of the system.

Each turn of the axis represents 20 steps on the display (2 mm in the future).
2 turns is 40 (4 mm), 3 turns is 60 (6 mm), etc.
The zero is setup when the small lever is in vertical up position.
Each time it comes again in this position, the counter is showing a multiple number of 20. 
Yeah ! Works fine...
After many anarchic 'up and down' moves, it comes to zero again !
Fantastic !

It's very simple, much more cheap than profesional products, and it works perfectly...

I hope this example will help some of you to get 'easy measurements'.

Link here (without quotes): 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkEWOBWMko'


Friendly, Champy


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all

Here is a demo of what we can do with one neuron and two hands.
The demo is dealing with 'How to display the height of the bit on a digital counter with a router under table'. 

Notice that the overall price of this accessory is only 40 €...

Download and see demo here 'http://shutupload.com/dl/f0a3ceec2f12'


Friendly, Champy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

All I see is a Nice light show, 77mb WOW

====



Champy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here is a demo of what we can do with one neuron and two hands.
> The demo is dealing with 'How to display the height of the bit on a digital counter with a router under table'.
> ...


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Dear bobj3

OK, the only feature you noticed is the size of the movie !
Did you watch it, at least ?

Champy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Tried to but all I see is the light show..after down loading 77 mb file,two times..

=======



Champy said:


> Dear bobj3
> 
> OK, the only feature you noticed is the size of the movie !
> Did you watch it, at least ?
> ...


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, I try to put it on Youtube, even if the quality is usually rather bad.

Cu
Champy


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Here it is

Link : 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg5tuT2N4nY'

Wufff ! Not simple but efficient...

Friendly, Champy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Champy

Thanks ,that worked , but I must be slow today I don't get it...

DigiMAG Magnetic Digital Router Lift Remote Readout - Rockler Woodworking Tools

YouTube - Roue codeuse 2-2.avi


Router Forums - View Single Post - Circle Jig
======



Champy said:


> Here it is
> 
> Link : 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg5tuT2N4nY'
> 
> ...


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Champy is in France Bob, so I don't think he wants to measure in inches. He probably doesn't want to pay the postage and import charges either.
I also suspect he has fun making this stuff himself.

Well done Champy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Thanks that must be why I could not make out heads or tails out of the name of his project.

I could not make out if he was showing how to make a lift for the router or just a way to show how to set it..with his shop make device..that is great by the way. 

By the way free is for me too 


========



gav said:


> Champy is in France Bob, so I don't think he wants to measure in inches. He probably doesn't want to pay the postage and import charges either.
> I also suspect he has fun making this stuff himself.
> 
> Well done Champy.


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi

I apologize for the lack of explanations.
I forgot you use old unities in the New world... 
Yes, the unity on this counter is 1/10 mm.

Anyway, I wonder how I could display an accurate measurement in inches on a basic counter. Unity should be 1/32" or 1/64" ... 
LOL, not easy to use 

Friendly, Champy


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I've seen other of Champy's work and in fact some of my design elements were inspired by some of his work. This exercise doesn't surprise me in the least. The design of this table probably follows the quality that he puts into his furniture. Nicely done Champy. I don't care that it's complicated. So's a milling machine and what you've produced is an oversized milling machine for wood. I notice that you can angle below horizontal, can you angle above it?

Ron


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Allthunbs and thanks for your comments.

All milling angles are available with this table (from 0° to 90°).
0° to 45° when the table is in horizontal configuration (classical). 
45° to 90° when the table is rotated to a vertical position.
That's the main inovation here.

I prepare a quick movie to show every feature, in detail.
The french version is almost finished, but I need some more weeks to translate it in english.
I work on it... but I'm very slow (and lazy...  )

Friendly, Champy


----------



## giman (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow!! Must be a machinest!
Understandable diagrams even in French!
Bill


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Here it is !*

Hi all

Great new (especially for me, because it's a huge work to make a movie with an amateur's knowledge... :help

Champytool 2 demo movie is available on our group website (two video files, 10 minutes each) :
Address : 'http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr' (without quotes)
Don't worry, even this site is in french, cause it's very easy to get it. 
You just have to select option 'Techniques' in the left panel, then 'Défonçage', then find the text dealing with Champytool 2' (first one in the list, today). Click on the link called : 'Demo with english subtitles'. And that's all :lazy2:.

Or... Copy and paste the following adress in your internet browser, for direct access:
'http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=447102C38B8D31DC' (without quotes)

I repeat that I have nothing to sell and my concept is absolutly free ! 
I sincerely hope it will help some wood-machine builders in their choices. 
Accurate plans are available on request (Google Sketchup V6 format).

Notice that I asked for some help from some english speaking members, in order to correct my 'poor' translated comments.
If you'd like to help, it's very easy. Just note the timing in the movie and send me new sentenses. I will replace my bad translation with the rigth one as soon as possible...

Thanks a lot.

CU
Friendly, Champy :dance3:

Send your eventual proposals here : champyfr (@ caracter) orange.fr


----------



## luteman (Jan 19, 2010)

Is the United States Dept of Homeland Security aware of this machine?


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Who's ringing at the door ?
CIA !!!
Welcome, sir. Take a seat and taste this 2005 merlot...









Friendly, Champy :dance3:


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Multi-router. Metal, precision ways, zero slop.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Champy,
If you were a man of high financial ambition, we would soon all be using Champtool instead of Festool 

The router table is very elegant, I very much like the attention to have easy measurement capability. I know this looks to be simple but I'm sure there was a lot of time spent resting neurons to achieve the motion to a set calibration.

I am interested in the "fork sensor" that you used with the digital readout. Is this a common optical sensor? I looked at the video but could not see the sensor clearly.

BTW, you have a very good sense of video production, very clear and at the correct speed. What is the name of the guitar background music in Part 2?

A wonderful project and thank you much for sharing it.


Champy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Great new (especially for me, because it's a huge work to make a movie with an amateur's knowledge... :help
> 
> ...


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Westend

I'm presently working on a new fork sensor system with an other friend (a retired physics teacher living in 'La Réunion' island). 

Main electronic parts of my actual system are available here : 
'http://www.reboul.fr/storage/00002a43.pdf'
'http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datash0eets/90/377379_DS.pdf'

My system works pretty nice, but I sometimes get a little error of 1 step (1/10 mm), when moving the manual setting with very short turning.
If you didn't before, let's see main demo here : 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg5tuT2N4nY'

With next system, I intend to use 2 fork sensors and a basic PIC... It will theorically give a 1/100 mm accuracy (not useful for woodworking, but funny to build and no more step error...)

All the elements cost about 70 euros... (Fork sensor is about 1 €, PIC and circuit is about 10 €, and digital display kit costs 35 €).

In the video showing the digital measurement system, the music is coming from a very old group called 'Camel'. I love this group, very soft and 'musical'.
In second part of the Champytool's video, music is from Alan Parson's Project, and then Bad Company.

If you need, I will appreciate to send you an overall view of the actual system (very, very easy to build).

I hope I answered to your questions. 
If I didn't, just let me know.

Cu
Friendly, Champy :dance3:


Last edit : Champytool 2 demo movie is now available for download (good quality and subtitles corrected) here - about 300 Mo : 
'http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/videos/champy/Champytool2_FR_Eng_sub.mp4'


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Makes my head hurt looking at it.


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL, just drink a glass of good Bordeaux wine and everything will be allright.
(Just one ! because head ache could be worse if more...) :yes4:

Friendly, Champy :dance3:


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all

We are very proud of this inovation. Just have a look to the new 'live' USB key (french movie, but it doesn't matter...) :

'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5wo0WloYzs'
:dance3:


Friendly, Champy


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Champy_Tool001_english.pdf

===


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

A lot of thought and work went into this table. Way more than I would have thought of. I know this is a old thread but if the creator or His freinds are still around tell them great job.....


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Impressive work!

I'm French Canadian, although I have traded my French speaking (and writing) for Spanish (my wife of 16 years, is from Mexico, so I had to learn the language), while keeping English to write software programs and documentation.

I just visited your site, and found how ingenious your site members are with slef-made woodworking machines and sanders! Wow! Made me glad that I could still read French!

Vive le Francais!

I was in Hamburg, Germany, back in 1994, at a huge technology exhibition, for 8 days, and was surprised at the many Europeans spoke fluently in 3 to 5 languages.

Here in the world of Wood, we seem to speak a universal language of ingenuity. Your machine is one of those.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Sante and Champy, you might enjoy this old book. Its a huge PDF (Adobe file) 53.2MB, of various woodworking machines using steam or mechanical power, instead of electricity from before the 1900s. Its full of ratio calculating tables, material strengths (wood and metal), and according to the description on the web page, is really a compendium of 9 different books/catalogues, even piano contruction.

Gear's illustrated catalogue of wood and iron working machinery : A.S. Gear : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Merci Norman pour ce lien !
Thanks Norman for this link !


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Bonjour Norman

Merci pour ce lien, très intéressant, qui nous rappelle que nous ré-inventons souvent, en croyant créer...

Thanks for this link, which recalls us that we often re-invent, thinking we create...

Amicalement, Champy


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Champy said:


> Bonjour Norman
> 
> Merci pour ce lien, très intéressant, qui nous rappelle que nous ré-inventons souvent, en croyant créer...
> 
> ...


Oui! Mon Francais est bien rouille,

I once read that there is 'Nothing new under the Sun" which I took as a challenge, as well as a good reminder, because so many craftsmen have invented amazing devices, even before patent laws existed. Maybe they got their creative juices ABOVE or BEYOND the Sun?

Joyeux Noel, et bonne chance dans vous travaux.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Santé said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My friend Champy has made a router table very, very, very sophisticated. You can see at this address.
> You've never seen such a table
> ...


I would like to see this table. But sadly, the link is dead.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

try this one

Router Forums - View Single Post - A very, very, very sophisticated router table !

==


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thx
Holy Mother but that fellow was busy. 
It'll be a while to take in all of what he packed into that thing.


----------



## Champy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello CR1

Videos are still alive on utube (2 parts) :

Champytool 2 - Part 1 - FR - ENG subtitle.mp4 - YouTube
Champytool 2 - Part 2 - FR - ENG subtitle.mp4 - YouTube

Here, the system for easy router height setup demo (measurement in millimeters).
Made later (about 40 $...). No comments, pictures show all :
Roue codeuse 2-2.avi - YouTube

Friendly, Champy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

you say you want to make a router table ,Just a flash back post.. 

Champytool 2 - Partie n° 1 / 2 - YouTube

Champytool 2 - Part 1 - FR - ENG subtitle.mp4 - YouTube


Canal de CCHAMPY33 - YouTube




===


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Fabulous Thread this; really enjoyed reading all the comments , linking all the links , and marveling at the ingenuity . Plein de reves , qui se jettent sans peur dans les gouffres sans fonds.

Rog.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good lord you'd have to be retired to build that contraption


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

"Plein de rêves , qui se jettent sans peur dans les gouffres sans fonds.
Jolie phrase Roger !
There are 5 or 6 members "lescopeauw.asso" who are busy making the same machine
"Very brave guys!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just watched the first video . Pretty ingenious how the table has X and Y motion


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

My take.
Too flimsy too wobbly.
Roller bearings are not a good choice around wood dust.
Drawer slides are not tight enough for this table. 
Stops are not going to last. 
Don't think it will stay true. Will need tuning a lot.
Mines better!

Didn't see it actually cut or route wood. Hmmmm.

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> My take.
> Too flimsy too wobbly.
> Roller bearings are not a good choice around wood dust.
> Drawer slides are not tight enough for this table.
> ...


Al I did notice the table seemed to be a bit wobbly as he was demonstrating it. Never a good thing . 
I like his concept though , just need to refine it some more


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Al I did notice the table seemed to be a bit wobbly as he was demonstrating it. Never a good thing .
> I like his concept though , just need to refine it some more


Rain
Have you seen it actually cut something? In the vids I watched I stopped watching when I saw the crappy router and the way it was attached. The beginning of what could be lots of problems. 

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Rain
> Have you seen it actually cut something? In the vids I watched I stopped watching when I saw the crappy router and the way it was attached. The beginning of what could be lots of problems.
> 
> Al


No only watched first vid. Hey Al are there pics posted of your RT?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Router table? Must I have a ....*



RainMan1 said:


> No only watched first vid. Hey Al are there pics posted of your RT?


Not yet. I don't want to overwhelm the forum with what could very well be the best router table here.

And yourn

Al


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Not yet. I don't want to overwhelm the forum with what could very well be the best router table here.
> 
> And yourn
> 
> Al


Al you crack me up lol. Don't ever change


----------

